# S-400(russian) vs PATRIOT(american) ABM systems



## inferno

This is comparison between russian S-400 vs american PATRIOT.
MIM-104 Patriot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
SA-21 Growler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Have you say!


----------



## inferno

I think both are equal but s-400 gains lead in some contexts like range etc.
I think chinese variant HQ19 is also based on s-400


----------



## nightcrawler




----------



## Thomas

you will see the Patriot phased out and replaced with the standard missile 3


----------



## Comet

The S-400 looks good but the real thing is the effectiveness of the weapon in all weather conditions.

Can any one post the data about the number of kills of both( if any)?


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Found this lonngggg detailed Report on
*Almaz S-300P/PT/PS/PMU/PMU1/PMU2
Almaz-Antey S-400 Triumf
SA-10/20/21 Grumble/Gargoyle*

Almaz S-300P/S-400 Grumble/Gargoyle Air Defence Missile Systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ISRO2

inferno said:


> This is comparison between russian S-400 vs american PATRIOT.
> MIM-104 Patriot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> SA-21 Growler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Have you say!



Sir what's difference between SAM and anti-missile? Like we cant compare SAM with anti-missile. One targets jet fighters while other targets incoming missiles. S-400 is SAM sir while patriotic is anti-missile or is it both? Anti-missile and SAM which drops jet fighters? Thank u sir in advance.


----------



## ISRO2

Indian AAD believed to be superior then patriotic-3. Can anyone compare AAD vs patriotic with the help of latest AAD test video in which it targeted incoming missiles at exo and indo? Thank you.


----------



## Thomas

USA is considering offering Israel SM-3 ABM system instead of financing the Arrow-3

The Obama administration is once again considering offering Israel the Standard Missile 3 (SM-3) anti-ballistic missile system instead of helping Israel finance most of the development of the Arrow-3 system, Ynet has learned. Congress is expected to discuss the matter shortly. Israel has rejected a similar offer in the past. Unlike the Arrow, which is placed on land and is only aimed at intercepting ballistic missiles, the SM-3 is used by the US Navy and is aimed at intercepting aircraft, ships and missiles threatening warships. The Arrow-3 system, an advanced model of the Arrow interception missile, is slated to help Israel intercept ballistic missiles in a much wider range than the range reached by Arrow-2 missiles, which are now being operationally used as part of the Israel Air Force's antiaircraft lineup.


The new missile, which is in its development stages in an Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) factory, should also be able to intercept ballistic missiles in heights of more than 100 kilometers (i.e. outside the atmosphere). The Americans are attributing this change in policy to cuts in the US security establishment's investments in foreign technologies, but it appears that pressure from Raytheon, the company that manufactures the SM-3, has also played a role in this development. Following his meeting with a delegation of US senators and congressman Saturday evening, Israeli Defense Minister Ehud Barak told a closed Labor Party forum "we have joint projects with them (US); I'm not talking about the Iron Dome missile defense system, but about defense against long-range missiles.

"But due to the economic crisis in the US, they are cutting budgets and want to allocate some of funds toward purely American projects that better suit the US' needs," he said. "We are trying to convince them to continue funding the Arrow, or rather the 'Super-Arrow', so we may complete its development," Barak said without elaborating.

'Crucial to Israel's existence'

On February 21, 2008 the USS Lake Erie, a Ticonderoga-class guided-missile cruiser, fired a single SM-3 missile, hit and successfully destroyed the satellite, with a closing velocity of about 22,783 mph while the satellite was 133 nautical miles above the Pacific Ocean. Israel objected to the development of the SM-3 at the expense of the US funding of the new Arrow program, as the Defense Ministry prefers to provide work to Israeli industries and because the cost of the new SM-3 is estimated at $10-12 million per missile, while the Arrow-3 will only cost 1.5-2 million per unit. Another reason is that the Arrow missiles have already been successfully tested as an anti-ballistic missile system and would better serve Israel's defense needs.

The need for the Arrow-3 missile has become crucial in light of the progress made in the Iranian nuclear program. According to estimates, it would be possible to place first operational Arrow-3 batteries within three years, should the development carry on with no budgetary and technological delays. Experts have claimed that Israel cannot give up on the development of the Arrow-3, with one of them saying it was "crucial to Israel's existence."

The bottom line is without U.S. funding the arrow 3 will not fly. they will be forced to go with the SM-3.


----------



## DaRk WaVe

ISRO2 said:


> Sir what's difference between SAM and anti-missile? Like we cant compare SAM with anti-missile. One targets jet fighters while other targets incoming missiles. S-400 is SAM sir while patriotic is anti-missile or is it both? Anti-missile and SAM which drops jet fighters? Thank u sir in advance.



SAMs can serve as ABMs as well e.g. S-300 can be used to take down enemy A/CS as well as incoming cruise missiles and subsequent variants of S-300 can intercept Ballistic missiles same is the case with S-400 & Patriot(earlier variants of Patriot were for taking down A/Cs only but later variants can serve as ABMs + SAMs)


----------



## amunhotep

The 5N64S/64N6E Big Bird is the key to much of the improved engagement capability, and ballistic missile intercept capability in the later S-300P variants. This system operates in the 2 GHz band and is a phased array with a *30% larger aperture than the US Navy SPY-1 Aegis radar,* even accounting for its slightly larger wavelength it amounts to a mobile land based Aegis class package. *It has no direct equivalent in the West*


----------



## gambit

amunhotep said:


> The 5N64S/64N6E Big Bird is the key to much of the improved engagement capability, and ballistic missile intercept capability in the later S-300P variants. This system operates in the 2 GHz band and is a phased array with a *30% larger aperture than the US Navy SPY-1 Aegis radar,* even accounting for its slightly larger wavelength it amounts to a mobile land based Aegis class package. *It has no direct equivalent in the West*


As if Soviet/Russian junks are what we aspire to have...And please be honest on what you copied/pasted and give proper attribution...

Search and Acquisition Radars (S-Band, X-band)


> The 64N6E Big Bird is the key to much of the improved engagement capability, and ballistic missile intercept capability in the later S-300P variants. This system operates in the 2 GHz band and is a phased array with a 30% larger aperture than the US Navy SPY-1 Aegis radar, even accounting for its slightly larger wavelength it amounts to a mobile land based Aegis class package. It has no direct equivalent in the West.


----------



## ISRO2

emo_girl said:


> SAMs can serve as ABMs as well e.g. S-300 can be used to take down enemy A/CS as well as incoming cruise missiles and subsequent variants of S-300 can intercept Ballistic missiles same is the case with S-400 & Patriot(earlier variants of Patriot were for taking down A/Cs only but later variants can serve as ABMs + SAMs)



Thank you mam. According to you which is superior between s-400 and patriotic-3 mam? Thank you in advance.


----------

